# Mini Lop Vs Dwarf Lop Vs Holland Lop



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

I've been trying to figure this out for months but all the info i find is so conflicting. Some people say the only difference is their weight and even just with that difference the info on weight differences is conflicting because different people say different things. For example some people say mini lops are bigger/heavier than hollands, some say its the other way around, some say that the distinct difference is that hollands at maturity have goat like facial features. 

They are separate breeds right? So then there must be genetic differences between them but for some reason i can't find any definitive answers. If you had 1 of each breed infront of you, say they are all 1yrs old, how would you tell the difference?


----------



## TinysMom

It depends upon where people are from. 

If I remember right - a "dwarf lop" is the same thing as a holland lop - but they're called dwarf lop overseas and holland lop here in the US.

Mini lops here in the states are bigger than the holland lops.

I would be able to tell the difference between a holland lop and a mini lop immediately - but a dwarf lop...haven't seen one unless like I said - it is a holland lop in another area of the world.


----------



## Els Mini Lops

The Dwarf Lop appearance is pretty similar to Mini Lop, with a bit longer ears, the difference is that it's size is slightly bigger. It weights between 2 â 2.5 Kg. The Dwarf Lop is bigger than Mini Lop, bigger than American Fuzzy Lop, and much bigger than Holland Lop. The Dwarf Lop is a smaller version of the French Lop. So put them side by side and the Holland, Mini Lop,Dwarf Lop.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Here's a site that shows pictures of each type, except for Holland lops because either they don't exist in Australia or as has been suggested, what we call dwarf lops in Australia are actually Holland lops. 

Would you guys (and anyone else) mind having a look at the pics and replying with your thoughts on the dwarfs and mini lops? Because to me the dwarf lops in the pictures look a little different to the holland lops im used to seeing. At least to me holland lops have chubbier cheeks than the dwarf lops shown in the pics. Or would you say they are holland lops?

http://www.dandelionrabbitstud.com/rabbits.html#dwarflop


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

to me its looking like they are posting pics of baby Mini lops.


The 'dwarf' lop looks to me like a Holland a holland and fuzzy lop in the states are essentially the same except the wool, both sitting 4 pounds and under. Sorry only know pounds.

The mini is the next size up 

The English lop is the next size up at being 10+ pounds. They have the extremely long ears. Which when discussing yesterday they origionated in Austrailia as more of a wild rabbit and english explores brought them back?

and finally the french lop follows as being the largest.


AND... I think different countries have different developments for the breed. I'm on an english rabbit page on FB, and to me their Mini rex and hollands and such look like extremely sloppy versions of breeds here in Ohio.... the ears and things alone, most breeders wouldn't have them in their herds.


----------



## CCWelch

Don't French Lops and English lops have the same weight classification of 10 lbs and up for adults?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

I couldn't remember. I have misplaced my SOP. I know does have to be 10.5? in Elops. I knew the weight went up.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

I don't think we have English lops here, but we have german and french. I think this (EDIT: link below) has every breed (or show breed?) available in Australia. I just wish they'd have other possible names they might be known as in other places of the world. Does anyone else have dwarf lops in their country? I've never heard anyone talk about them unless they're from Australia or they're talking about netherland dwarfs.

RFS Classification


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

when I was trying to find more info it seemed quite a few of the Australian breeders whose sites I looked on went by the BRC breed standards: http://www.thebrc.org/standards.htm So I dunno if you could find them or not? I would google some Australian rabbit breeders and have them help. I also found an Australian rabbit breeders page on FB. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Australian-Rabbit-Breeders/149563455110813


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Thanks for that Crystal, that's a great idea. I think i will put that on my "to do" list tomorrow. ^.^


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

You're welcome. And this is one of the girls I came across, just because she said she was in the Austrailian rabbit breeders... but she goes by the BRC standards http://blackstonebunnies.webs.com/

So I think she could be helpful =)


----------

